# Beatles Enter The 21st Century. Everyone Gives A Collective Meh!



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

*Beatles on iTunes now...was that it?*

Seriously? Was that it?


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Yup!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Did we really need another thread on the subject?


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Bah! Well I guess that's all I can expect from a minor, website-only announcement done on EST.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

YouTube - The Beatles HD - Don`t Let Me Down - Subtitulado en Español


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

Yep I will never forget this day... Worst announcement ever


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

lol this was pretty bad...


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm going to agree, this was the big deal?
Was never a fan of them, and I grew up with them....I was hoping for something a little more HI TECH!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Come on, folks. This is Apple we're talking about. They hype EVERYTHING. It's good marketing sense. You all act like this is new or something. :lmao:


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm guess I'm the only one here who thinks this _is_ a big deal.

Here's a post I've copied from the MDN comments section, that I think explains it best (better than _I_ ever could  ):

" (T)here is a very clear reason why this is pretty big. You may believe everyone who's a Beatles fan already has their collection. Explain to me, then, how can Beatles catalogue be the 3rd best selling act of 2010? The band that has disbanded almost 40 years ago??? Yet, they sell better than virtually ALL current artists? Without even being offered on iTunes, the largest music store in the world???

Making Beatles available on iTunes will likely vault them to the top selling artist spot. Many of us here were their fans when they were playing (meaning, we're at least 45 years old), and most of us simply cannot imagine WHO (the h€ll) is still buying their music. But apparently buying they are. Go figure..."


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The Beatles (finally) released their music catalogue on iTunes. Neat. It's about time. Does this announcement make it a day "I will never forget"? Not a chance. Well, maybe for the wrong reason, of being one of the most overhyped, underwhelming announcement in Apple's history.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a Beatles fan, and think it's really cool that their on the iTunes store. I'll probably pick up quite a few tracks. It's also exciting to see that the catalogue is available on the Canadian iTunes store, right at the same time of the announcement. However, doing a full front page teaser the day before with the comment that it will be a day we'll never forget? I think I underestimated just how big of a Beatles fan Steve Jobs is. Obviously, the announcement is really important to him. To the majority of the rest of us though... not really in the "unforgettable day" category I'm afraid. 










I still think there is much *bigger things* coming to the cloud, however my scent seems a bit off and the Beatles only announcement made my first article a bit of a stinker. 

What do you think ehMacians? Was the announcement so exciting, it'll be a day you'll never forget, or perhaps a little underwhelming?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

See that the entire collection is $1.29 including the old mono stuff.

Will take a pass for the moment.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I think this was a bigger deal for Jobs et al than anyone else. The story behind the scenes would probably be more entertaining than anything… but yeah… Most people say "meh" regardless if it's the Beatles, or the latest OS. I think Apple's hyped everyone into boredom.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Oh I have known a few "Beatle heads" for whom this will be a big deal so I am sure there are plenty of others of them out there, but I certainly am not one of them.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SoyMac said:


> I'm guess I'm the only one here who thinks this _is_ a big deal.
> 
> Here's a post I've copied from the MDN comments section, that I think explains it best (better than _I_ ever could  ):
> 
> ...




That's a good point. But I doubt it'll matter to the jaded masses and their expectations.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I just spent almost $50 on Beatles stuff in iTunes... I've bee waiting years for this! Used to have all of the albums on CD, but most of them were "lost" between one flat/friend or another... I had no interest in re-buying all of the albums, but, I had a mental list of select tracks that I wanted... I think I've mostly filled that list now!! Yes.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

My response to a similar article on MacStories:

Not sure I could disagree more with this post. The hype that they have to live up to is a double-edged sword. They can't do anything anymore without every single blog and newspaper writing speculative articles and posts. And then when they don't deliver on nearly impossible promises, posts like this one spring up.

The biggest band in the world being added to ITunes is worth more than a "meh." It's probably the biggest piece of the music pie for Apple. And sales will be phenomenal.

Sometimes small updates and upgrades are just as important to people as new products and services. For the Mac geek faithful, this announcement is small beans and I guess elicits a collective "meh." But for the general, music-loving public, an announcement like this can mean a lot. And it does mean a lot. There are probably more Beatles fans in the world than fans of any other artist, and now they can pile their songs onto the iPods and iPhones and enjoy them all over again.

A bad PR move? That's a ridiculous statement. I could maybe understand if the main page of apple.com had been changed for a month or even weeks leading up to this. It was 24 hours. What would you rather they had done? Not put it up at all?

I love writing and reading about Apple stuff just as much as the next Apple geek. But lately it seems like every blog out there is perpetuating this impossible hype that no company can live up to, and when rumours don't come true, people cry foul and write "meh." To all of these annoying blog posts and articles I say "meh!"


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

For those people 55 and over who haven't figured out how to rip their CDs, this must be exciting news indeed!

The only interesting aspect of this is that it's the end of a long saga between Apple Computer and Apple Corps. Anybody remember the system 7 sound
Sosumi ?


As Tommy Lee Jones might say , "Great! Now I need to get another version of The White Album..."


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

eMacMan said:


> See that the entire collection is $1.29 including the old mono stuff.
> 
> Will take a pass for the moment.


Where do you see the mono stuff? I previewed a few tracks and all were stereo mixes that ought to be mono.

Unless I'm missing something, the restored mono mixes are not there. So I'll pass, too. (Geez, would it kill them to at least offer the option? I know only a few old farts really want the mono, but the mono remasters exist...)

As for why this is a big deal, I actually agree that it is. My Beatles collection is a fragmented bunch of LPs in various states of decay and mediocre CD versions. It would be nice to have a remastered set, or access to select bits and pieces.


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

Yahoo! They've finally released The Beatles' music in iTunes. Now I can not buy it in .mp3 format as well as vinyl, cassette, and CD.

Yawn. You disappoint me, Apple.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

SoyMac said:


> " (T)here is a very clear reason why this is pretty big. You may believe everyone who's a Beatles fan already has their collection. *Explain to me, then, how can Beatles catalogue be the 3rd best selling act of 2010?* The band that has disbanded almost 40 years ago??? Yet, they sell better than virtually ALL current artists? Without even being offered on iTunes, the largest music store in the world???
> "


That's actually quite easy to explain. Their entire catalogue was remastered in late 2009, and released as separate albums and 2 box sets (stereo and mono).

In Fact I wouldn't be surprised if the timing of the itunes move was planned last year, so they could reap the most cash from their most ardent fans by making them buy the physical media before moving the music to itunes where it will have an even wider reach.

That's not to say that the Beatles won't do well on itunes, they will for sure, and their high sales will continue for the next year. But it's foolish to suggest that they'll ALWAYS be in the top 3 of music sales every year. They got a huge bump from the remasters (and will also get one from itunes). Once those initial sales are gone they'll recede back into a more stable and constant sales place.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

makuribu said:


> The only interesting aspect of this is that it's the end of a long saga between Apple Computer and Apple Corps. Anybody remember the system 7 sound
> Sosumi ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm a pretty big er, "beatle head" I guess, and even I kinda went, oh, um, cool!

Next.

I have all the vinyl, bootlegs, cds etc. Already. meh. Steve Job's reality distortion field.

(runs)


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

i-rui said:


> That's actually quite easy to explain. Their entire catalogue was remastered in late 2009, and released as separate albums and 2 box sets (stereo and mono).
> 
> In Fact I wouldn't be surprised if the timing of the itunes move was planned last year, so they could reap the most cash from their most ardent fans by making them buy the physical media before moving the music to itunes where it will have an even wider reach.
> 
> That's not to say that the Beatles won't do well on itunes, they will for sure, and their high sales will continue for the next year. But it's foolish to suggest that they'll ALWAYS be in the top 3 of music sales every year. They got a huge bump from the remasters (and will also get one from itunes). Once those initial sales are gone they'll recede back into a more stable and constant sales place.


I agree, it's not a HUGE announcement, we all thought it was because the media/blogs blew it up beyond belief.
None of us would even have known about it until we opened up the iTunes store.

The fact that the number 1 band of all time, and the most influential man (in Music, Human Rights, Politics...etc.) of the most recent past are available on iTunes is a pretty big deal. Just because YOU don't like them, doesn't mean they aren't the most important band in rock and roll history.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

the media did not blow this up beyond belief. Apple, was the one who put the sign that this would be a day we would never forget. Not the media...

I'm sorry, but even a big beatles fan, who very understands how big an influence they are as anyone, is still going, "meh".

MEH.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

iMatt said:


> Where do you see the mono stuff? I previewed a few tracks and all were stereo mixes that ought to be mono.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, the restored mono mixes are not there. So I'll pass, too. (Geez, would it kill them to at least offer the option? I know only a few old farts really want the mono, but the mono remasters exist...)
> 
> As for why this is a big deal, I actually agree that it is. My Beatles collection is a fragmented bunch of LPs in various states of decay and mediocre CD versions. It would be nice to have a remastered set, or access to select bits and pieces.


Can't remember which one I tried but was on the original LP and sounded very monoish at least on the 30 second clip. Was not paying really close attention so it may have been a so-called stereo re-mix.

I am sure both sides will profit handsomely, just not at my expense. I have ripped enough Beatles tunes from the CDs to keep me happy for awhile.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Croptop said:


> Yahoo! They've finally released The Beatles' music in iTunes. Now I can not buy it in .mp3 format *as well as vinyl, cassette, and CD*.
> 
> Yawn. You disappoint me, Apple.


None of these others matter as you can't play them on an iPod.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> Can't remember which one I tried but was on the original LP and sounded very monoish at least on the 30 second clip. Was not paying really close attention so it may have been a so-called stereo re-mix.
> 
> I am sure both sides will profit handsomely, just not at my expense. I have ripped enough Beatles tunes from the CDs to keep me happy for awhile.



mono rulz.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

groovetube said:


> the media did not blow this up beyond belief. Apple, was the one who put the sign that this would be a day we would never forget. Not the media...
> 
> I'm sorry, but even a big beatles fan, who very understands how big an influence they are as anyone, is still going, "meh".
> 
> MEH.


Well! Will you ever forget the day Apple over hyped even for Apple the AppleHype? I'm thinking this will evolve into popular culture as THE example of overhype. :clap:


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

groovetube said:


> mono rulz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


three and a half dollars!?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

BigDL said:


> Well! Will you ever forget the day Apple over hyped even for Apple the AppleHype? I'm thinking this will evolve into popular culture as THE example of overhype. :clap:


yes indeed, this is quite an EXAMPLE.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

groovetube said:


> yes indeed, this is quite an EXAMPLE.


There ya go! :clap:


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

I was holding off listening to the Beatles _ever_ until they came to itunes. I wonder what they sound like.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

The disappointment people are feeling is funny to me. Just take a look at the Apple product line that has entered the market in 2010. I don't recall watching that many Keynotes in a single year. Did they overhype it, of course, but it is a personal victory for a company that has had to endure 30+ years of legal wrangling over stupidness. Glad to see this Beatles on iTunes stuff finally put to rest. The big shocker for me is the availability of all the songs in single song format. I would have thought album only would have been the norm. Way to go Steve, you win! I can just hear a collective "Why didn't we do this sooner?" from Apple Records (or whatever) when sales figures come in the next quarter.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

groovetube said:


> mono rulz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant.

Nothing against stereo here, of course... except that most of the Beatles stereo remixes sound crappy, especially the earlier stuff.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'd have no problem at all with anything if Apple didn't say today would be *a day I'd never forget*. They feel like the boy who cried wolf right now. By anyone's standard besides Steve Jobs, this doesn't qualify as a day to never forget. I'll use that expression for a happy day like the day I got married or my child was born. Or a traumatic day like 9/11. NOT for the day the Beatles finally made their music available for sale online.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

One can get the full box set (admittedly for more) at Costco or HMV or eBay. I got my set from Costco when they had a special for $149! Now that Christmas, (and, I suppose, Black Friday in the US) is coming up, watch for deals.

The beauty of this is ... CD quality, not _like_ CD quality, _almost_ CD quality or _close to_ CD quality.

I agree with others, this must be the most boring announcement by Apple.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

The way I look at it, Apple will always try and hype everything up. And no matter what rumour mill sites will trumpet and snippet of news they find. And all the while Apple gets free advertising.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chimpur said:


> the way i look at it, apple will always try and hype everything up. And no matter what rumour mill sites will trumpet and snippet of news they find. And all the while apple gets free advertising.


+1


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Elric said:


> The fact that the number 1 band of all time, and the most influential man (in Music, Human Rights, Politics...etc.) of the most recent past are available on iTunes is a pretty big deal. * Just because YOU don't like them, doesn't mean they aren't the most important band in rock and roll history*.


i have no idea if this was directed at me, but since you quoted me i'll respond.

i love the Beatles. i have all their albums. both the original cd releases and the newer remastered editions (stereo & mono). I consider them THE most important band in history.

my post was simply explaining WHY they were ranked so high in sales for 2010. It was in response to Soymac's post which portrayed their sales as a consistent huge slice of the pie, when those numbers would have been inflated in 2009/10 by them re-releasing all their albums and 2 box sets AT ONCE. I'm actually shocked they weren't #1 in sales given the sheer volume of content. That's not to say they won't have steady sales for the next 50 years, but i doubt we'll see them in the top 3 in 2 years time.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MannyP Design said:


> Come on, folks. This is Apple we're talking about. They hype EVERYTHING. It's good marketing sense. You all act like this is new or something. :lmao:


Hyped? Seriously? I've even heard some say over-hyped.

This was a two line ad with one simple graphic on one web page for one day--far from over-hyped. If anything, I'd say under-hyped in its lack of detail. The fact that so many people are following Apple's every move so much that even when they fart it becomes a statement tells much more about us, our obsessions, and the power of the Internet to get information out very quickly.

I've been a Beatles fan since forever and this may well be the nudge I need to complete my collection, which has been piecemeal since the first time I collected all their recordings on vinyl. Smooth move, Mr. Jobs.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

A LOL'd so hard at this. My friend made and sent me:










I'm making it into a T-Shirt.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Actually, that IS pretty funny, ehMax. :clap:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

fjnmusic said:


> Hyped? Seriously? I've even heard some say over-hyped.
> 
> This was a two line ad with one simple graphic on one web page for one day--far from over-hyped. If anything, I'd say under-hyped in its lack of detail. The fact that so many people are following Apple's every move so much that even when they fart it becomes a statement tells much more about us, our obsessions, and the power of the Internet to get information out very quickly.
> 
> I've been a Beatles fan since forever and this may well be the nudge I need to complete my collection, which has been piecemeal since the first time I collected all their recordings on vinyl. Smooth move, Mr. Jobs.


The over-hyping is definitely those with vivid imaginations, but let's face it: Apple is the master of getting that hype machine running quickly and feverishly—in 24 hours or less.

It's practically clockwork.

Send out a vague announcement; leak details to specific news outlets; and watch as people fall over themselves trying to predict what it all means. Then… reveal and watch as people release a collective "meh" because it didn't live up to their wildest dreams.

Pavlov's dog.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

So first, I am a fan, and I have the (physical) box set from last Christmas. This version is over due, and I'm glad that it's finally out - at least now we can have some other speculation at each new media event announcement from Apple!.

BUT

has anyone looked at the TV ads that they have on the Apple site? There are 4 ads each one is the same half dozen pictures in a random order slide show with the ubiquitous Ken Burns effect and one song clip in the back ground. Really poorly done and boring. It's really sad that such a great (and important) catalogue gets the apprentice in the PR firm treatment.

Z.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MannyP Design said:


> The over-hyping is definitely those with vivid imaginations, but let's face it: Apple is the master of getting that hype machine running quickly and feverishly—in 24 hours or less.
> 
> It's practically clockwork.
> 
> ...


Haven't had so much fun looking for clues since Paul was dead. XX) :clap:


----------



## Greywolf (Oct 7, 2010)

Apple made a big deal about this, while I am a big fan of the Beatles, I really don't think yesterday (no pun intended) was a day to remember. Having said that, I will more than likely download quite a number of tunes/albums from iTunes.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

i-rui said:


> i have no idea if this was directed at me, but since you quoted me i'll respond.
> 
> i love the Beatles. i have all their albums. both the original cd releases and the newer remastered editions (stereo & mono). I consider them THE most important band in history.
> 
> my post was simply explaining WHY they were ranked so high in sales for 2010. It was in response to Soymac's post which portrayed their sales as a consistent huge slice of the pie, when those numbers would have been inflated in 2009/10 by them re-releasing all their albums and 2 box sets AT ONCE. I'm actually shocked they weren't #1 in sales given the sheer volume of content. That's not to say they won't have steady sales for the next 50 years, but i doubt we'll see them in the top 3 in 2 years time.


I am sorry, no, that was a collective "YOU" not any individual "you"


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Greywolf said:


> Apple made a big deal about this, while I am a big fan of the Beatles, I really don't think yesterday (no pun intended) was a day to remember. Having said that, I will more than likely download quite a number of tunes/albums from iTunes.


Apple being the fastest rising cool gadget company in the world posts the words tomorrow will be a day you'll never forget (or whatever it was), what did people think the world was gonna think?

Another game changing cool gadget! (or service). It is only natural.

I think it would have been better phrased, as a day Steve Jobs would never forget.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> Apple being the fastest rising cool gadget company in the world posts the words tomorrow will be a day you'll never forget (or whatever it was), what did people think the world was gonna think?
> 
> *Another game changing cool gadget! (or service). *It is only natural.
> 
> I think it would have been better phrased, as a day Steve Jobs would never forget.


Not really gt, no one should have been expecting a gadget... it was an exciting announcement from *iTunes*. The clue was pretty obvious for any one one who took the time to think about it. 










Even in the thread here (Cryptic apple announcement tomorrow??? ) it only took 4 posts before rondini speculated about the Beatles and then most people seemed to realize that was probably what it was going to be.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

i don't know why this needs to be debated over and over, but here it goes. I think it's collectively agreed, that using the words 'that you'll never forget' implied something far far greater, than a band being added to the list. Oh I know it's the beatles, but really. I think that's pretty much the feeling amongst the majority.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Actually Dec 8th, 1980 is a day that I'm more likely to never forget (I still haven't and never will)


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

groovetube said:


> i don't know why this needs to be debated over and over, but here it goes. I think it's collectively agreed, that using the words 'that you'll never forget' implied something far far greater, than a band being added to the list. Oh I know it's the beatles, but really. I think that's pretty much the feeling amongst the majority.


It's just an ad slogan. Kind of the natural medium for hype, no?

What did you expect? "Check back tomorrow for a pretty good announcement that will be of particular interest to the 45-65 demographic"?

The idea is to pique interest and get people talking... mission accomplished, eh?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

iMatt said:


> It's just an ad slogan. Kind of the natural medium for hype, no?
> 
> What did you expect? "Check back tomorrow for a pretty good announcement that will be of particular interest to the 45-65 demographic"?
> 
> The idea is to pique interest and get people talking... mission accomplished, eh?


is it ok to criticize apple for this? I didn't realize there was an unwritten rule that anything apple does there is a good explanation for, and that there would be plenty of people to fly in a defend apple's ad campaign.

I thought it kinda stunk as an ad campaign. And apparently so did many apple fans.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

It actually made most national news broadcasts last night... as iMatt said "mission accomplished".


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

true. pretty much anything apple announces, makes the national nightly news.

it still stunk as an ad campaign though.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

groovetube said:


> it still stunk as an ad campaign though.


Stunk or Not Stunk, it worked.

Ad campaigns that work=Successful.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

groovetube said:


> is it ok to criticize apple for this? I didn't realize there was an unwritten rule that anything apple does there is a good explanation for, and that there would be plenty of people to fly in a defend apple's ad campaign.
> 
> I thought it kinda stunk as an ad campaign. And apparently so did many apple fans.


I didn't say it was particularly good advertising (apart from achieving its aim), or that there was anything special about it because it's Apple.

All I'm saying is: it's advertising, it seems silly to criticize it for hype, because *hype is the whole purpose of advertising*.

BTW, I don't particularly appreciate the whole calling-people-fanboys-without-actually-using-that-word thing. Gets old real fast.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

irontree said:


> Actually Dec 8th, 1980 is a day that I'm more likely to never forget (I still haven't and never will)


Not to diminish this, but I simply don't understand the importance people place on a famous singer.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

irontree said:


> Actually Dec 8th, 1980 is a day that I'm more likely to never forget (I still haven't and never will)


Why? What happened on 12/08/80?

Just curious.

-Stephanie


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Elric said:


> I agree, it's not a HUGE announcement, we all thought it was because the media/blogs blew it up beyond belief.





groovetube said:


> the media did not blow this up beyond belief. Apple, was the one who put the sign that this would be a day we would never forget. Not the media...


Meh, a little bit of column "A" and a little bit of column "B" 

Apple should be careful though, about what they promise _and_ what they actually deliver. Ever hear about "The Boy Who Cried Wolf"?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Stephanie said:


> Why? What happened on 12/08/80?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> -Stephanie


The date John Lennon was assassinated...
30th anniversary


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

irontree said:


> The date John Lennon was assassinated...
> 30th anniversary


Ah ok, thanks for the info.

Cheers!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Stephanie said:


> Why? What happened on 12/08/80?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> -Stephanie


Oh, to be so young again. It was the John Lennon was shot and killed in front if his apartment building in New York by a deranged fan. It was the day the Beatles went from great band to mythical status.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Beatles albums dominate iTunes Store Top 50 chart*

And by dominate, they mean DOMINATE


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> Oh, to be so young again. It was the John Lennon was shot and killed in front if his apartment building in New York by a deranged fan. It was the day the Beatles went from great band to mythical status.


I would have been about 10 at the time, and so preoccupied with other things... the 70s and 80s are a bit of a black hole for me. Too recent to have learned about it in history, but not recent enough for me to remember much of anything first-hand. All I remember from the 80's was the shuttle disaster.

At any rate, it's nice that the music is finally available on iTunes. There's probably a half dozen tracks I like enough to buy. 

Cheers!


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmm. I have the CDs. Big deal. You know, it's been a long time since I bought a track from iTunes. I mean a long time. More than a year. I used to buy at least 10 tracks a month. No need anymore. I'm even tired of listening to my own playlist of a mere 950 songs. Most of my listening is shared between Radio Paradise, Soma, MVY, and KCRW. Who needs to buy anything these days?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Bjornbro said:


> Meh, a little bit of column "A" and a little bit of column "B"
> 
> Apple should be careful though, about what they promise _and_ what they actually deliver. Ever hear about "The Boy Who Cried Wolf"?


I agree with you, that's pretty much it in a nutshell.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

mgmitchell said:


> Hmm. I have the CDs. Big deal. You know, it's been a long time since I bought a track from iTunes. I mean a long time. More than a year. I used to buy at least 10 tracks a month. No need anymore. I'm even tired of listening to my own playlist of a mere 950 songs. Most of my listening is shared between Radio Paradise, Soma, MVY, and KCRW. Who needs to buy anything these days?


Those of us who would like to see the artist continue to be able to afford to make music. It ain't free on their end!


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

'fjn', that's a fair point. I do 'pay' to some extent with my subscription to RP, etc. I'm quite supportive of the indie artists. Should be more so, as you suggest.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mgmitchell said:


> Hmm. I have the CDs. Big deal. You know, it's been a long time since I bought a track from iTunes. I mean a long time. More than a year. I used to buy at least 10 tracks a month. No need anymore. I'm even tired of listening to my own playlist of a mere 950 songs. Most of my listening is shared between *Radio Paradise*, Soma, MVY, and KCRW. *Who needs to buy anything these days?*


+1 Radio Paradise is the bomb! I hope you contribute... I do...

I do. I can't listen to Radio Paradise on my iPod away from WiFi and even though I love it my tastes extend way beyond their playlist... Choice is good. I have over 30,000 tracks... to each their own.  Plus I can't change the the order or flip to a new track of my choosing with internet radio. Plus if I have a friend over and we are talking music I can't play for them a specific track from internet radio, etc... All in all I guess my "needs" as far as music is concerned are greater than yours.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

I mentioned in the previous post that I do contribute to RP. Have to keep Bill and Rebecca afloat. They do such an amazing job. Wow ... 30 000 tracks. I thought I had a huge list. Silly boy, I am. Yes, your needs, a bit different.


----------



## Dick Hertz (Mar 29, 2007)

Rock band releases its stuff on iTunes? Big news, that, in 2003. Today it's what you do if you want to survive in the business.

The only thing newsworthy about this is just how out of touch EMI/Apple Corps are. Do they really think that people don't know how to download off of P2P?

Besides, The Beatles are a tribute band. Their hardcore fan base is fast dying off.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Dick Hertz said:


> Besides, The Beatles are a tribute band. Their hardcore fan base is fast dying off.


Yeah, that's why they are the number 3 selling artist, so far, of 2010, because their fan base is dying off!?? (Number 3 with no digital presence, when digital music sales account for more than physical music sales.) They already own 3 of the top 10 albums on iTunes, and its only been 2 days. With their inclusion in iTunes, they are already predicted to be the number 1 selling artist of 2010 by New Years.

My sister was born 15 years after The Beatles broke up, owns almost every album. My nephew, born 24 years after The Beatles broke up, owns more than 50% of The Beatles albums. You might not like them, but they are the most influential rock n' roll band of all time, and continue to move significant units.

There's a reason why The Beatles on iTunes (the largest music vendor in America) is a big deal... Happiness is a warm gun, bang bang, shoot shoot.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> ... Happiness is a warm gun, bang bang, shoot shoot.


You tell it, G-Mo. I think they've passed the audition.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> I would have been about 10 at the time, and so preoccupied with other things...


I was significantly less than 10 and remember it like it was yesterday, I was already a massive fan at the time. I remember the house and even the meal I was eating when the CTV news announcer open the evening news with the details of Lennon's death.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> You tell it, G-Mo. I think they've passed the audition.


Thank you for rattling your jewellery.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

It's silly to even think the Beatles need to be justified. 

Even ask U2 and Bono, the biggest narcissist the world has ever seen. Even he knows the Beatles are the band. 

Them being on iTunes is huge news. But yeah, as someone else eluded to, the news is that EMI and Apple Records took so long. It's really like a big huge, "FINALLY!!!!"

I will again state, its not news to make it a "Day, I will never forget."


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

For what it's worth, Paul McCartney liked a new band on Ping today. And the name of the band is (drum roll, please)……the Beatles. :clap:


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ehMax said:


> I will again state, its not news to make it a "Day, I will never forget."


I'm pretty sure the "day you'll never forget" thing is a quote from the Washington (first U.S.) concert video they are offering on iTunes... I think it was meant to be more of a clue (ala "Another Day") than a prediction on historical remembrance of the actual event.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> I'm pretty sure the "day you'll never forget" thing is a quote from the Washington (first U.S.) concert video they are offering on iTunes... I think it was meant to be more of a clue (ala "Another Day") than a prediction on historical remembrance of the actual event.


Kind of like: 

The only thing you done was yesterday
And since you're gone, you're just another day


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*And was that not the time...*



fjnmusic said:


> Oh, to be so young again. It was the John Lennon was shot and killed in front if his apartment building in New York by a deranged fan. It was the day the Beatles went from great band to mythical status.


Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans.
John Lennon, "Beautiful Boy"
English singer & songwriter (1940 - 1980)

It was...just came back to me...his song to his young son...
Funny...I had that quote on the fridge door in early 1980;
Seemed true then, even more so now!


"


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

Apple didn't overhype it, they just put a bunch of clocks on their home page... it was the OTHER websites


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

K2ACP said:


> Apple didn't overhype it, they just put a bunch of clocks on their home page... it was the OTHER websites


It wasn't the clocks. It was the phrase, "Today will be just another day.* A day you'll never forget*". It was also the fact that it took over the ENTIRE front page of their site. 

That's some pretty strong hype.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> ... That's some pretty strong hype.


That worked.  We are talking about it aren't we....


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

more like bangin our head against the wall.

How many times will someone post, oh apple didn't say nuthin, and then someone to remind that yeah, they did.

This is, "talkin about it"?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> more like bangin our head against the wall.
> 
> How many times will someone post, oh apple didn't say nuthin, and then someone to remind that yeah, they did.
> 
> This is, "talkin about it"?


There can only be one thoughtful response to this statement...
FLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKSFLASHSUCKS....


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

yes we got that already yes.

Gotta love forums.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> yes we got that already yes.
> 
> Gotta love forums.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Isn't the whole "hype vs. overhype" question strictly a matter of opinion? How can there be anything objective about it?

And isn't one's opinion on that question more likely to be shaped by one's opinion of the importance of the Beatles, more than where one falls on the Apple fanboy/skeptic/hater spectrum?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well, sure, if you consider the day the Beatles became available to purchase online rather than in every record store in the world a 'day you'll never forget', sure.

LOL


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

groovetube said:


> well, sure, if you consider the day the Beatles became available to purchase online rather than in every record store in the world a 'day you'll never forget', sure.
> 
> LOL


"A day you'll never forget" is obviously a stretch if you insist on taking it literally. 

Whether it constitutes overhype is still a matter of opinion. I still believe it's just another teaser, a type of ad that necessarily requires the writer to treat the thing they're teasing as if it were the greatest thing ever in the whole world. Nature of the beast.

And let's face it, enough people pay enough attention to Apple that any teaser at all, no matter what it says, is going to generate massive publicity. 

You can accuse them of going overboard on the wording if you like, but I don't think there's much doubt that we'd be having a similar conversation with any teaser at all, even if it just said "Please, please tune in tomorrow for a pretty good announcement."


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

iMatt said:


> "A day you'll never forget" is obviously a stretch if you insist on taking it literally.
> 
> Whether it constitutes overhype is still a matter of opinion. I still believe it's just another teaser, a type of ad that necessarily requires the writer to treat the thing they're teasing as if it were the greatest thing ever in the whole world. Nature of the beast.
> 
> ...


um, no. Just no.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

iMatt said:


> "A day you'll never forget" is obviously a stretch if you insist on taking it literally.
> 
> Whether it constitutes overhype is still a matter of opinion. I still believe it's just another teaser, a type of ad that necessarily requires the writer to treat the thing they're teasing as if it were the greatest thing ever in the whole world. Nature of the beast.
> 
> ...


No interest! No down payment! One day only! Ho ho hold the payments! No payments until 2012!! Boxing Day in July! Everything must go!!

Given that these kinds of announcements are pretty commonplace, it's no surprise that a couple of rather tame sentences with a picture of four clocks would arouse suspicion.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

groovetube said:


> um, no. Just no.


What-evah. :yawn: 



fjnmusic said:


> No interest! No down payment! One day only! Ho ho hold the payments! No payments until 2012!! Boxing Day in July! Everything must go!!
> 
> Given that these kinds of announcements are pretty commonplace, it's no surprise that a couple of rather tame sentences with a picture of four clocks would arouse suspicion.



Bingo. It was just a website and iTunes teaser, followed up with a press release. The short lead time and the fact it was online-only should have been enough for most reasonable people to understand that the wording was a clue to the contents of the announcement, not a promise of heaven on earth. 

I could understand the criticism if there had been a long build-up to a big event complete with Jobs keynote. To me, that would be overdoing it, regardless of the wording used. On the other hand, it was a big enough announcement to warrant some kind of attention-getting ploy. A teaser seems about right.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

imatt said:


> Bingo. It was just a website and itunes teaser, followed up with a press release. The short lead time and the fact it was online-only should have been enough for most reasonable people to understand that the wording was a clue to the contents of the announcement, not a promise of heaven on earth.
> 
> I could understand the criticism if there had been a long build-up to a big event complete with jobs keynote. To me, that would be overdoing it, regardless of the wording used. On the other hand, it was a big enough announcement to warrant some kind of attention-getting ploy. A teaser seems about right.


+1 Agreed on all accounts.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Man some people will go to the greatest lengths to defend apple. It's called, criticism. Well warranted given a great number of people's response.

a day we will -never- forget?

pfffft. I can guarantee you I will after I'm done laughing at you.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> Man some people will go to the greatest lengths to defend apple. It's called, criticism. Well warranted given a great number of people's response.
> 
> a day we will -never- forget?
> 
> pfffft. I can guarantee you I will after I'm done laughing at you.


It's all good... those that think a message posted for 24hrs. was over the top and those that think it was a great marketing ploy... we can agree to disagree can't we...?

The only problem I have is why you would be laughing at those who happen to think the marketing strategy was a good/successful one. Are you so superior to those who think it was successful... Why would you laugh at those who think it was a good marketing ploy when the top downloads on iTunes show otherwise? Why do you almost always feel the need to turn a discussion into a personal insult/attack is what I wonder?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

oh give the superiority stuff a rest. Really.

hint. Many felt the same way as I did. So yes, I am kinda laughing. 

Its true, apple could poo on a stick and it would be accepted as a great marketing ploy by some, as everyone does indeed wait on every word. But it's just interesting to see the defence when apple is criticized. 

I don't know that a marketing strategy is all that great when the majority just goes, meh. Carry on. But that's just me.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> *oh give the superiority stuff a rest. Really.*
> 
> hint. Many felt the same way as I did. So yes, I am kinda laughing.
> 
> ...


Excuse me... you are the one expressing superiority... "after I'm done laughing at you". Really? Time to look in the mirror gt. tptptptp

Majority... uhhm no, look at the top downloads on iTunes if you want to see the majority.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

And here we are, a week later, still talking about it. The discussion has lasted far longer than the original announcement did. Sort of like the Beatles themselves.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

groovetube said:


> Man some people will go to the greatest lengths to defend apple. It's called, criticism. Well warranted given a great number of people's response.
> 
> a day we will -never- forget?
> 
> pfffft. I can guarantee you I will after I'm done laughing at you.


It's called an opinion. You're entitled to yours. 

My opinion: It was a garden-variety teaser, it happened to work, and you look ridiculous getting your panties in a bunch over the wording. It's almost like you've never seen a teaser ad before.

You disagree with that opinion, and that's fine. But guess what? People who disagree with you are not necessarily fanboys. They just have a different opinion.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Excuse me... you are the one expressing superiority... "after I'm done laughing at you". Really? Time to look in the mirror gt. tptptptp
> 
> Majority... uhhm no, look at the top downloads on iTunes if you want to see the majority.


that would have happened if apple pooed on a stick. That's the thing you don't get. It isn't about if it was an effective ad campaign. It's like saying rogers has a great tv ad campaign because they have lots of customers. It's like shooting fish in a barrel.

And yeah I'm laughing, I don't care what you make of that.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

iMatt said:


> It's called an opinion. You're entitled to yours.
> 
> My opinion: It was a garden-variety teaser, it happened to work, and you look ridiculous getting your panties in a bunch over the wording. It's almost like you've never seen a teaser ad before.
> 
> You disagree with that opinion, and that's fine. But guess what? People who disagree with you are not necessarily fanboys. They just have a different opinion.


panties in a bunch? pffft. 

I know the usuals when someone dares criticize apple. Each, and every time.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

groovetube said:


> panties in a bunch? pffft.
> 
> I know the usuals when someone dares criticize apple. Each, and every time.


Is this a fair characterization of your argument?

"My position is so right, the only way anyone could possibly disagree is because they feel the need to defend Apple."

If so, that's pretty weak. 

In fact, it's quite possible to disagree with you on this one without being motivated by the fact that "someone dared to criticize Apple." If you can't see that, that's your problem.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well it's a damn sight better than panties in a bunch I assure you


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> *that would have happened if apple pooed on a stick*. That's the thing you don't get. It isn't about if it was an effective ad campaign. It's like saying rogers has a great tv ad campaign because they have lots of customers. It's like shooting fish in a barrel.
> 
> And yeah I'm laughing, *I don't care what you make of that.*


Really? Like all the criticism of the iPad that has sold millions... :lmao: You care enough to post a retort don't you? Let's see if you don't care enough to ignore this post. 

It's a business and whatever works to feed the bottom line is really all that matters.. which you don't seem to get... *Apple is laughing at you* and your ilk... all the way to the bank.

They really don't care what you and your kind think... because *you* don't "get it".

When you have billions in cash based on a superior marketing strategy and acumen for your business maybe your criticism will be credible... until that day comes your criticism is just so much noise and sour grapes. phht and meh to you too... Don't you just wish you bought and held onto Apple stock... Awe poor you, you didn't. :-(

Everyone has an opinion... only *you* always seem to think your's is the only one worth anything and you deride others who don't agree with you, that is the problem.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> panties in a bunch? pffft.
> 
> I know the usuals when someone dares criticize apple. Each, and every time.


Do you really? How nice for you. I dare say we have all criticized Apple at one time or another... it is only when when we dare to disagree with gt that it is a problem.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've got a really good pulse on things.. And the consensus is, most people were laughing at Apple. God bless them, but sometimes you have to laugh at Apple. They're great at hyping up a product, but sometimes they go one or two notches too far, which nobody is getting their panties in a knot over, just having a laugh. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Why is this good for Apple? 

Paraphrasing Merlin Mann from his last stint on MacBreak Weekly, The Beatles will bring back the older crowd who checked out iTunes, purchased a couple of items and left (not being particularly interested in current artists). They hear that The Beatles are there, go to pick up a few tracks, a few albums or the whole shebang (this is the group with disposable income) and while they are there, they check out some other artists, etc. 

Anything Apple can do to bring a customer back is a good thing. It doesn't have to be for everyone.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Not one single person is saying this is a bad thing. It's a great thing for Apple. I'm really happy the Beatles are finally on iTunes. I'm glad they're promoting and advertising it. 

It's just once in awhile, Apple can humorously go a little too far with the hype. They've done it before on their main page. Can't remember the exact details off hand, but there was the one time they were saying the announcement was going to be way bigger than anything Appleinside.com was guessing or something like that. Everyone went into a frenzy and I recall the actual announcement being a real dud. 

You watch... the next time Apple does a similar teaser, everyone will be making jokes and talking about the Beatles teaser again.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, maybe I'm just jaded and only even *notice* teasers (from Apple or anyone else) if they're a little over-the-top. 



ehMax said:


> Can't remember the exact details off hand, but there was the one time they were saying the announcement was going to be way bigger than anything Appleinside.com was guessing or something like that. Everyone went into a frenzy and I recall the actual announcement being a real dud.


iPod HiFi maybe? An iTurd if ever there was one...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> I've got a really good pulse on things.. *And the consensus is, most people were laughing at Apple*. God bless them, but sometimes you have to laugh at Apple. They're great at hyping up a product, but sometimes they go one or two notches too far, which nobody is getting their panties in a knot over, just having a laugh.


Where do you get the *consensus* from...? Show the proof. Look at the top downloads on iTunes.. *that* is the consensus. It trumps your or any other meh opinions.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> Where do you get the *consensus* from...? Show the proof. Look at the top downloads on iTunes.. *that* is the consensus. It trumps your or any other meh opinions.


Macworld Editors, Engaget, tons of other Mac bloggers on Twitter, guys who work at Apple Stores and resellers, customers, and lots of people on ehMac and other forums. 

Look, Apple humorously overhyping the announcement has absolutely zero to do with the Beatles chart placement on iTunes. They could of put out a press release to a single radio station in Michigan that just stated "Beatles on iTunes" and word would of got out. Again, for the umpteenth time, the Beatles on iTunes IS a big announcement and there is no doubt sales will be huge for an awesome band. 

Anyways, its just funny is all. Moving on.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Look, Apple humorously overhyping the announcement


Apple didn't overhype the announcement... You, media, blogs, ehMacers, etc... overhyped it (cloud, really? Via a one page?!!).


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> Apple didn't overhype the announcement... You, media, blogs, ehMacers, etc... overhyped it (cloud, really? Via a one page?!!).


Apple didn't overhype? I'd say calling it a day you'll never forget is bit overhyped.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Hype, overhype—it doesn't matter. Saw the iTunes "I Wanna Hold Your Hand" ad on House this evening, a show that is known for supporting Apple products (and vice-versa—there's a lot of money being paid for product endorsement here). What I noticed about this is that the Beatles original recordings are being used on commercials again, in a respectful manner I believe—something that hasn't happened since Michael Jackson used Revolution for a Nike commercial and quickly got slapped with a cease and desist order. That Apple Inc. has the cajones and the support from the surviving Beatles and widows (the _other_ Apple) to be able to do this is in itself an accomplishment. Li'l Stevie has lived a complete life.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Macified said:


> Apple didn't overhype? I'd say calling it a day you'll never forget is bit overhyped.


It's a quote (and clue) from a movie they released the next day, same as "another day"... Whose fault is it YOU took it literally? D'oh!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Not one single person is saying this is a bad thing. It's a great thing for Apple. I'm really happy the Beatles are finally on iTunes. I'm glad they're promoting and advertising it.
> 
> It's just once in awhile, Apple can humorously go a little too far with the hype. They've done it before on their main page. Can't remember the exact details off hand, but there was the one time they were saying the announcement was going to be way bigger than anything Appleinside.com was guessing or something like that. Everyone went into a frenzy and I recall the actual announcement being a real dud.
> 
> You watch... the next time Apple does a similar teaser, everyone will be making jokes and talking about the Beatles teaser again.


And if they do, then it will indeed have been a day they never forgot.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> And if they do, then it will indeed have been a day they never forgot.


Snap!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Really? Like all the criticism of the iPad that has sold millions... :lmao: You care enough to post a retort don't you? Let's see if you don't care enough to ignore this post.
> 
> It's a business and whatever works to feed the bottom line is really all that matters.. which you don't seem to get... *Apple is laughing at you* and your ilk... all the way to the bank.
> 
> ...


you go girl!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Not one single person is saying this is a bad thing. It's a great thing for Apple. I'm really happy the Beatles are finally on iTunes. I'm glad they're promoting and advertising it.
> 
> It's just once in awhile, Apple can humorously go a little too far with the hype. They've done it before on their main page. Can't remember the exact details off hand, but there was the one time they were saying the announcement was going to be way bigger than anything Appleinside.com was guessing or something like that. Everyone went into a frenzy and I recall the actual announcement being a real dud.
> 
> You watch... the next time Apple does a similar teaser, everyone will be making jokes and talking about the Beatles teaser again.


that's pretty much it. I guess I thought it was rather obvious, and a few got pretty upset. Didn't anticipate it going there.

Anyway, I have more apple products in my home and office than I ever thought possible, so, I thought it's ok to criticize apple.

Anyway this will be remembered as the one apple went too far on I expect as you said.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

fjnmusic said:


> And if they do, then it will indeed have been a day they never forgot.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

groovetube said:


> that's pretty much it. I guess I thought it was rather obvious, and a few got pretty upset. Didn't anticipate it going there.


Dunno about anyone else, but the only thing remotely upsetting (irritating is more like it) is the way you assume that anyone who disagrees with your criticism is blindly defending Apple, and would blindly defend absolutely anything Apple ever does. 

It quickly closes off any chance of respectful disagreement/debate. 



> Anyway, I have more apple products in my home and office than I ever thought possible, so, I thought it's ok to criticize apple.


Nothing wrong with criticizing Apple. But maybe automatically assuming your criticism is not just an opinion but a fact, and therefore beyond debate, is not so wise?



> Anyway this will be remembered as the one apple went too far on I expect as you said.


Wait... it will be remembered? Always? As in _never forgotten_? Hmmm.... so maybe that tagline wasn't so over-the-top after all? Hey, they didn't say WHY we'd never forget!


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Apr 21, 2005)

Please Beatles DIE!! 

There are so many more musicians out there who play great music!! Why are we so stuck on the same ones from ages ago?! 

Yes, granted they brought in a new wave of music, but that doesn't mean we have to be slapped with repetitive marketing gimmicks to keep selling it. I'm tired of listening to radio stations that truly haven't changed their playlists for 10 years, and even satellite radio is quickly falling into the same rut.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Beatles Parodies and Mash-ups*

Hey, I am a major fan of the Beatles and while I am pleased the music is now available in another popular format for a new audience, the announcement hype was a bit too much IMHO.

Now, while some may consider it sacrilege or blasphemy to mess with Beatles music, I enjoyed most of these immensely. A new way to enjoy the Beatles:

Top 10 Beatles Parodies And Mashups To Date - Houston Music - Rocks Off


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Rubber Ducky said:


> Please Beatles DIE!!


Your wish is half-way to being granted. 



Rubber Ducky said:


> I'm tired of listening to radio stations that truly haven't changed their playlists for 10 years, and even satellite radio is quickly falling into the same rut.


Why don't you try changing the channel? It's a strategy I employ to avoid listening to all the rubbish being produced now. Radio stations tend to define themselves by genre or period.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

KC4 said:


> Hey, I am a major fan of the Beatles and while I am pleased the music is now available in another popular format for a new audience, the announcement hype was a bit too much IMHO.
> 
> Now, while some may consider it sacrilege or blasphemy to mess with Beatles music, I enjoyed most of these immensely. A new way to enjoy the Beatles:
> 
> Top 10 Beatles Parodies And Mashups To Date - Houston Music - Rocks Off


Look up Tommy Emmanuel on iTunes, he has an album called Center Stage (Live), there is a song called Beatles Medley, awesome to hear someone play guitar like that.


----------

